# TUG Marketplace Eclipses $16,000,000 in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Nov 24, 2013)

We actually crossed this earlier in the month, I guess my notification email didnt go off with the server upgrade!

TUG is an amazing place for Timeshare owners and continues to prove you can indeed sell and rent your Timeshare yourself!

http://ads.tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2014)

Broke 17,000,000 this month!


----------

